# Auflösung X

## garie

Hallo also wie kann ich sehen welche auflösung ich gerade am laufen habe? Ich habe 

nämlich die auflösung 1024x768 eingestellt aber glaube kaum das es wirklich diese ist !

----------

## mb

aufm kopf...

- xterminal auf (konsole & co)

- xwininfo starten 

- auf den hintergrund klicken (root-window)

denn sollte irgendwo die auflösung erscheinen...

ansonsten solltest du vielleicht in /var/log/ das XFree86 logfile anschaun... vielleicht findest du da was verwertbares....

#mb

----------

## trapni

Andernfalls, sofern du KDE installiert hast, schau einfach im KDE ControlCenter im Bereich Information / X-Server nach.

Dort ist es unter Available Screens / Screen #0 / Demensions (1280 x 1024)

Wenn du meinst, das es noch hoeher geht, dann drueck doch mal die Tastenkombination: 

 ALT+STRG+NumPadMINUS fuer aufloesung kleiner, oder

 ALT+STRG+NumPadPLUS fuer Aufloesung groesser.

Cheers,

Christian Parpart.

----------

## jtsn

```
$ xdpyinfo
```

gibt die notwendige Info aus.

ciao, jtsn

----------

